# 7 grams from Steve's mini furnace



## glorycloud (May 8, 2009)

The button on the cell phone came from using Steve's mini furnace! 8) 
It weighed in at 7 grams.

The "amoeba" looking chunk and the BB in the second picture weigh in at 26 grams and are from my torch attempt. :lol: 

Gee, I wonder which way I will melt gold in the future!!! 

Hey - 33 grams total - any offers????


----------



## lazersteve (May 8, 2009)

Glory,

You could always put the funny looking one in the furnace and fix it.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (May 8, 2009)

Gee, I was hoping to name it the "boot of Amoeba" and sell it for big bucks!! :lol:


----------



## Oz (May 9, 2009)

Name it boot of Cortez and if it measures up it is big bucks. Then again you can sell toast on eBay with an image for good money.


----------



## firewalker (May 9, 2009)

True, look at this auction 150341780892.

Your gold looks great!


----------

